# Plow OP wanted in Clinton, Bettendorf, IA



## LADCSnow (Aug 20, 2008)

Looking for a operator in Clinton, IA and also Bettendorf, IA. If interested please contact Patrick 763-245-2261 You would be running a tractor like what is in this pic.


----------



## LADCSnow (Aug 20, 2008)

Also Looking for 1 person in Cedar Rapids, and 4 people in Des Moines


----------

